# Building First Table



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 5, 2017)

Started construction on my first table. And by first table, I'm not counting the ragged 2x4 shop tables I've put together. This is a coffee table that has a cherry base and walnut top. I'm going to taper the legs tomorrow, then get started putting it together. The pic of it together is just dry assembled. I didn't glue the tenons in, or attach the top with clips yet. Pretty happy with how it's coming along. Next on the list will be matching end tables.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2017)

Lookin good Jonathan!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice looking work Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

Are you going to do some kind of edge treatment to the top?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Are you going to do some kind of edge treatment to the top?



Yeah, just not real sure yet what I want to do. I thought about doing the roundover bit deal, with a smaller bearing, but that's just too overdone IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yeah, just not real sure yet what I want to do. I thought about doing the roundover bit deal, with a smaller bearing, but that's just too overdone IMO.


An ogee table top bit is nice, but that kinda depends on what you do with the legs. A simple taper and no round over? Then a simple beveled edge would look nice. Sometimes simple is way better, especially if the wood is nice.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> An ogee table top bit is nice, but that kinda depends on what you do with the legs. A simple taper and no round over? Then a simple beveled edge would look nice. Sometimes simple is way better, especially if the wood is nice.



Not going to do a round over on the legs. Was thinking of doing a chamfer on them.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 5, 2017)

Very nice work Jonathan. Thats a good looking table.
When it comes to edge treatment I try to match the profile with the usage. The more usage its going to get the more round it needs to be. A hard corner is going to get banged and knicked more than a round over or a double ogee. Just food for thought.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 6, 2017)

I decided to ease the edges with the sander. I am really happy with how it came out.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 6, 2017)

That is really nice Jonathan! Really nice. Good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 6, 2017)

Too many angles, corners, and edges...easier to make things round

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Erin O'Toole (Mar 7, 2017)

Great looking table

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice table Jonathan! Is it for your home, or a commission?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 7, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Nice table Jonathan! Is it for your home, or a commission?


Neither. It's just sitting in the store with a price tag on it. But I think it might be sold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 7, 2017)

Good looking table. It should sale very fast. I think you need to cnc a big inlay of your logo in the top. Good advertising

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice work! It's a clean look that lets the wood do the talking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice work Jonathan. I can certainly see that being a quick seller.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 17, 2017)

very nice. good work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 17, 2017)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Neither. It's just sitting in the store with a price tag on it. But I think it might be sold.



If you don't mind, for giggles and grins, what were you asking for this? It's a really nice piece and I can see it fetching a nice price.


----------

